# Hago mis bafles de 2 vias o 3 vias?



## Vladisanczuk (Nov 9, 2015)

Hola amigos, que tal... Yo no se sobre audio y por tanto quisiera hacerles una consulta...

Quiero hacer dos bafles pero no se si hacerlos con 1 woofer, 1 driver y 3 tweeter (osea de 3 vías) o hacerlo solo con woofer y driver (osea 2 vías).

Tengo dos Woofer Jahro de 150 RMS, 2 driver piezoelectricos con corneta (75 RMS) y 6 tweeter. Todo eso estaría tirado por un amplificador de 300w RMS Stereo (osea de 150 watts por canal).

Ustedes que recomendarían usar? Ah y por favor si pudieran decirme como separar las frecuencias de estos parlantes para armar un divisor en vez de comprarlo lo agradeceria muchisimo...

Gracias anticipadas ...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 9, 2015)

Vladisanczuk dijo:


> , 2 driver piezoelectricos con corneta (75 RMS) y 6 tweeter.



Tanto el drivers como los tweeters son la misma cosa, solo cambia la forma fisica y el angulo de dispersion, ahora si el drivers fuese de bobina (fenolico, titanio, poliamida) ahi seria otra cosa, ay que tenes todo eso , utilizalo, no son la mejor opcion pero sirve.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2015)

Ahora hay unos drivers *rango medio* + corneta JBL y demases, a diafragma , cuyo sonido 

 Pero están de moda en automotores y motos y los utilizan *sin discreción alguna*


----------



## jose monti (Nov 9, 2015)

ja ja ja ja.... si es sierto. y todos lo usan. 
para medios lo mejor es usar un parlante, de 6" o de 8". campana sellada si es posible.
amigo Vladisanczuk. te aconsejo hacerlo de tres vias. 
y esos piesos..!!!   mmmm no me gustan para nada.. fijate si podes conseguir algo mejor....


----------



## Vladisanczuk (Nov 10, 2015)

Gracias compañeros... Voy a tratar de conseguir algunos mejores componentes por mercado libre jaja


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 10, 2015)

Bienvenido al foro.

Por favor piezoeléctricos, solo como último recurso. pues te sacarías un ojo tratando de medir y calibrar eso. además unos brillos de imán de calidad media baja, se llevan por delante en sonido a la gran mayoría de los piezos.

Hay un detalle muy importante. el uso que les va a dar a tus bafles.
300Wrms, es una potencia muy considerable para uso casero
la mayoría de los mortales con un buen par de bafles y con 50Wrms x 2 (en  buena fidelidad), podemos disfrutar al máximo, no quiere decir que con 300Wrms, no se pueda, solo que si quieres oir bien a altísimos niveles en tu hogar y con muy buena fidelidad la cosa se complica.

No es lo mismo en la casa con muy buena calidad y potencia razonable, a unos orientados a tumbar paredes y enojar vecinos



En cuanto a de dos o tres vías; depende mucho de la calidad de los componentes, muchas veces con solo dos vías puedes tener resultados fabulosos, y el cálculo de los componentes es mucho más sencillo 

Claro, a veces sale mas caro hacerlos de 2 que de tres vias, lo que pasa, es que a medida que baja el precio en los parlantes ,normalmente bajan gran parte de su rango de respuesta, y ahí hay una razón para hacerlos de tres vías o hasta de cuatro, pero sería toda una tesis en filtros.

Otra cosa muy importante y que también influye  es la potencia que admiten los parlantes, a medida que les vas dando potencia su respuesta en frecuencia se va reduciendo y van insertando distorsiones, otro motivo para aumentar las vías de tus bafles, ello se debe que tienes que usar mas parlantes y así distribuir la potencia de manera que todos los transductores queden trabajando en rangos de "comodidad" (que su respuesta sea lineal con la potencia) y así poder disfrutar de un sonido mas fuerte y limpio. 



Un abrazo


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 19, 2015)

Tweeter ultra rendidor por -relativamente- poca guita: b&c de10 en bocina me10. Zaph Audio tiene mediciones hechas y son increíbles. Usé ese combo en uno de mis pares ee bafles y realmente se suenan todo, además de poder comprobar lo que midió Zaph. Eso sí, no van a menos de 2khz y en 4to orden, son chicos.


----------

